# C&CC Site Comments



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Just retuned from a C&CC site on the East coast. The site had six Wardens. First one showed me to the proposed pitch and returned to base. 
I realised that TV reception would be impossible and as the weather forcast was rubbish decided to seek an alternative. 
Having located a possible pitch I returned to reception to be told in no uncertain terms by a Mrs first one that TV was virtually impossible anywhere on the site. 
Second Mr Warden appeared and agreed to see where I wanted to move to. 
Whilst in transit he advised me that previous Mrs was talking out of her derrier which was evident by the number of arial's and sat dishes about.
Needless to say once set up we received the full sat package of channels.

I did suggest that they could mark the site map where reception was impossible for TV. I was advised this was impractical.

I must say that this year we have encountered more than the usual number of "Jobs worth" Wardens, fortunately balanced by the helpful ones on other sites. They should never have started calling them Managers.

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I must say that at Wareham forest touring park it quickly became evident that due to trees there were pitches that obviously could NOT see a satellite and ones that obviously COULD. Peice of cake to identyify but do they? NO !! :evil:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Because it's allocated pitches, on C&CC sites I always use the notes field on the booking page to say "pitch with line of sight for satellite if poss". So far have never failed to put me on a suitable pitch, where it's feasible to do so (9 sites / 13 visits since I had the dish fitted).


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Yes I must say that at Wareham forest touring park it quickly became evident that due to trees there were pitches that obviously could NOT see a satellite and ones that obviously COULD. Peice of cake to identyify but do they? NO !! :evil:


I didn't think Wareham Forest was a C&CC site, I when I visited it was a private site under the Best of Britain umbrella. Has it changed ownership ?

As for TV reception, we've been lucky, first time terestial TV reception was bearable on our pitch near the main road, and I remember saying I was glad we weren't down on the closer to forest. The second time we visited, we opted for a seviced pitch (righthand side of office). Reception here was perfect as was Wifi reception.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

My moan was the price of the wi-fi. It was impossible to get a signal for my Vodafone dongle and the charge for wi-fi was £5 an hour forgot the daily rate but £10 springs to mind. Surely this is far too much and if the price was sensible more would take up the offer. Here at home we pay £7.50 a month.

Sooty


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Absolutely agree.

The Caravan Club have now got a great wi-fi scheme-£5 for a card which gives you 5 hours total, and as long as it is within 6 months one can log on and off until the 5 hours are used.

The C & CC really need to get to grips with this in order to compete.

Paul


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have not used it for some time but when I did the smallest CCC package would log on an off as often as you wanted up to the total time (1 hour I think) and at different sites. None of the longer ones would do this. Now I have a dongle I have not tried for some time.

Safariboy


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've been on several municipal campsites as we've driven through Spain. All offered free wifi, cost half the price of a club site, either of them, and had reasonable standards for pitches, including what would be "fully serviced" pitches over here.

I am a member of the clubs but mainly for CL sites, and their claims to be run for the benefit of the members when they charge some of the highest pitch fees for members is something I am becoming fed up with. If they care so much for the members why not provide pitches at a more modest price? The argument about "Market Prices" doesn't cut it in a members' club.

They can offer cheaper pitches at different times of the year and for different age groups so why not provide the pitches at the cheap price all the time?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Seems to me they really can't win on this. Other threads bemoan the difficulty of getting pitches on club sites. Simple supply & demand, most sites are fully booked at weekends so people are clearly willing to pay the pitch prices. The only bugbear really is that if they are clubs, non-members should only be allowed to utilise excess capacity not required by members.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Zozzer said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I must say that at Wareham forest touring park it quickly became evident that due to trees there were pitches that obviously could NOT see a satellite and ones that obviously COULD. Peice of cake to identyify but do they? NO !! :evil:
> ...


Yes you're right it's not CCC but it's the same story. I did ask to move and was granted the second of my choices where I then got reception.
I found the site wifi to be a very weak signal and had to go sit in the reception block.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From the best of my recollection the WiFi service is not supplied by the CC but by another company which has presumably "bought into" the CC by paying them a fee to be allowed to sell WiFi on those sites.

I did read somewhere that the old system was being changed, but have not looked into it - like many others we bought a Vodaphone dongle and use that if it works for web service.

On the dongle we have £15 worth of credit but after 18 months have still only used about £5 worth so our usage is not heavy. 

The CC rate is very high IMO and we would not be willing to pay that for the service. But that is our opinion based on the limited use we would wish to make of WiFi.

Dave


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Annsman said:


> We've been on several municipal campsites as we've driven through Spain. All offered free wifi, cost half the price of a club site, either of them, and had reasonable standards for pitches, including what would be "fully serviced" pitches over here.
> 
> I am a member of the clubs but mainly for CL sites, and their claims to be run for the benefit of the members when they charge some of the highest pitch fees for members is something I am becoming fed up with. If they care so much for the members why not provide pitches at a more modest price? The argument about "Market Prices" doesn't cut it in a members' club.
> 
> They can offer cheaper pitches at different times of the year and for different age groups so why not provide the pitches at the cheap price all the time?


What annoys me is they seem to be offering EVERYTHING but PITCHES. Personally, I've no interest in magazines, insurance offers, ferry deals, great days out, Caxton currencey cards etc etc.
All I want is a network of pitches that I can use 365 days a year.
I want to be a tourist putting my head down on a different site each night. I DO NOT want to pre-book, I gave all that up when I stopped going on package holidays.

I think it's time the C&CC and the CC started investing in new sites to meet the demand, and not just granting a license to a farmer for a muddy field.

I'll be honest I'm loosing faith in the British tourism. Next week we had originally planned for a week in Somerset and Devon, but decided instead to cross the channel and tour around Northern France, Belgium and Holland were they know how to treat motorhome tourists and don't rip them off.


----------

